
Sound Open Firmware – open-source audio DSP firmware and development tools - peter_d_sherman
https://www.sofproject.org/
======
peter_d_sherman
My understanding (thus far): This + DSP + D/A Converter + Amplifier Circuit +
PCIe Hardware Interface Chip(s) + FPGA (maybe) + Software Driver (On the
computer whose PCIe bus it is) = Open Source Sound Card...

I could be wrong about one or more of those component parts however(!)...
Comments welcome!

